# Lüftergeräusch und Probleme mit Sound bei Acer TravelMate X349-G2-M



## SucheNotebook (7. November 2017)

*Lüftergeräusch und Probleme mit Sound bei Acer TravelMate X349-G2-M*

Hallo zusammen,

Laptopdaten: 

- Intel® Core™ i5-7200U Prozessor (bis zu 3,1 GHz)
- 8 GB RAM, 512 GB SSD

leider fängt bei meinem Laptop der Lüfter schon beim Öffnen einer einzigen Website an mit einer relativ unangenehmen Frequenz und Lautstärke zu laufen.
Kann dem durch irgendwelche Treiber oder andere Software Abhilfe geschaffen werden oder ist dieses Geräusch bei Geräten der TravelMate-Serie normal?
Bisher hab ich es lediglich geschafft, das Gerät durch eine Begrenzung des Leistungstandes des Prozessors auf 50% leise zu bekommen. Hat das irgendwelche negativen Einflüsse auf den Laptop (außer Reduzierung der Geschwindigkeit) oder kann ich das Problem so reduzieren. Schadet es dem Prozessor/Laptop, wenn ich den Leistungsstand des Prozessors öftes ändere (z.B. 50% bei Office Anwendungen, aber dann 100% bei anderen leistungsintensiveren Anwendungen)?

Außerdem hat der Laptop Soundprobleme. Immer wenn ich Musik über die Lautsprecher höre ist sowohl beim Start als auch beim Stoppen der Lautsprecher ein relativ lautes Geräusch zu hören und bei ganz leisen Sounds oder selbst wenn gar kein Sound läuft, tritt teilweise ein "Blubbern" auf. Zum Teil konnte ich dieses Problem schon durch den Treiber lösen, aber vor allem das Geräusch bei Start und Stoppen von Sound trifft immer noch auf. Kann ich dieses Problem über Software oder einen anderen Treiber lösen?

Zur Info: Ich habe den Laptop erst vor einer Woche online gekauft, könnte ihn also noch zurückgeben. Würdet ihr mir dazu raten? Wenn ja soll ich es nochmal mit dem gleichen Gerät versuchen, da mich der Laptop sonst eigentlich vollkommen überzeugt oder einen anderen Laptop bestellen?

Ich würde mich über eure Hilfe wirklich freuen.


----------



## Hatuja (7. November 2017)

*AW: Lüftergeräusch und Probleme mit Sound bei Acer TravelMate X349-G2-M*

Hallo,

Du könntest versuchen, ob Programme wie _SpeedFan_ oder _NoteBook FanControl _mit dem Notebook umgehen können. Das Problem ist aber meistens, dass die Lüftung (wenn überhaupt) grad so ausreichend dimensioniert ist. Heist im Klartext: Regelst du die maximale Drehzahl des Lüfter runter, überhitzt das Notebook. Du müsstest schauen, ob du eigene Temperatur/Lüfterkurven anlegen kannst, so das der Lüfter zwar immer dreht, bei Lastspitzen aber nicht sofort voll hochdrehen muss.

Ob du das "gebastel" für dich als dauerhafte Lösung akzeptieren kannst, musst du wissen. Und ob die Lösung so dauerhaft ist, kann man jetzt auch nicht sagen.
Bei einem Bekannten, der es bei einem Lenovo Gerät so gelöst hatte, ließ sich die Lüftung nach einem Bios-Update plötzlich nicht mehr Regeln. Antwort vom Support war, dass sie die Möglichkeit zum manuellen Regeln des Lüfters zum Schutz des Gerätes deaktiviert haben und auch nicht planen, dies wieder zu ermöglich... Es ist also ein wenig Vorsicht geboten, was Bios/Firmware Updates angeht!

Zu den Sound-Problemen:
Hast du die Probleme auch, wenn du z.B. Kopfhörer anschließt? Nicht, dass es Störgeräusche von anderen Bauteilen sind oder Ähnliches, dann wird das per Software wahrscheinlich nicht gelöst werden können.
Du könntest aber noch mal neuere Treiber direkt von Realtek versuchen, die von den Geräteherstellern sind meist relativ alt!

Darauf zu hoffen, dass Acer Probleme irgendwann in der Zukunft lösen wird, bringt dich nicht weiter. Denn das werden sie nicht! Die X349-Notebook-Serie ist seit fast einem Jahr auf dem Markt, da wird Acer keinen Finger mehr für krumm machen!

Wenn ich unzufrieden wäre und die Probleme innerhalb der Rücksendefrist nicht gelöst bekomme, würde ich es auf jeden Fall zurückschicken!


----------



## SucheNotebook (7. November 2017)

*AW: Lüftergeräusch und Probleme mit Sound bei Acer TravelMate X349-G2-M*

Vielen Dank erstmal für die Antwort!

Ich glaube von Programmen wie SpeedFan lass ich aber lieber die Finger, nicht das mir noch die Hardware durchbrennt 

Ist denn meine jetzige Notlösung (Begrenzung des Leistungsstands des Prozessors) in irgend einer Form gefährlich für den Laptop oder kann ich das unbedenklich machen? Ich möchte nämlich definitiv nicht mit einem überlauten Laptop in der Vorlesung oder in der Bibliothek sitzen.

Ich sollte vielleicht noch erwähnen, dass meine CPU-Auslastung oftmals für einen sehr kurzen Moment auf 100% anspringt, selbst bei einfachsten Aufgaben und sich dann bei 5% einpendelt. Das wird vermutlich den Lüfter auslösen, oder? Ist das normal oder kann ich das Ganze irgendwie beheben?

Ich hab das ganze auch schon mehrfach mit Kopfhörern ausprobiert, wobei da die Geräusche  nicht auftreten, aber dafür ein Rauschen (hängt aber wahrscheinlich mit der schlechten Qualität der Kopfhörer zusammen). Neuester Treiber ist bereits installiert.

Falls ich das Problem nicht gelöst bekomme und mich dafür entscheide, mir ein anderes Notebook anzuschaffen, welches würdet ihr mir empfehlen? 

Würde gerne beim Preis nicht höher als 850€ gehen. Es sollte leicht sein, eine hohe Akkulaufzeit haben, gute Tastatur und am besten 14 Zoll haben. Also eigentlich im Grunde genauso wie das Acer TravelMate nur das es halt wirklich leise ist, da ich ziemlich geräuschempfindlich bin.

Was haltet ihr denn vom Lenovo ThinkPad E470? Würde es schon für unter 700€ geben, ist das empfehlenswert?


----------



## SucheNotebook (7. November 2017)

*AW: Lüftergeräusch und Probleme mit Sound bei Acer TravelMate X349-G2-M*

Zur Info: Seit ich den Leistungsstand des Prozessors begrenzt habe, läuft der Laptop fast schon dauerhaft geräuschlos


----------



## Hatuja (8. November 2017)

*AW: Lüftergeräusch und Probleme mit Sound bei Acer TravelMate X349-G2-M*

Die  Regelung über Leistungsstand des Prozessors ist in keinem Fall schädlich. Es ist sogar ein probates Mittel um Strom zu sparen und die Akkulaufzeit zu verlängern. Ansonsten hätte MS die Option auch nicht regulär mit eingebaut.
Der Prozessor ändert so oder so ständig seinen "Leistungsstand". Je nach Auslastung senkt oder erhöht der Prozessor den Takt und die Spannung, um nur so viel Strom zu verbrauchen, wie nötig.
Mit der Einstellung beschränkst du nur, wie hoch er aktuell gehen darf. Er wird sich aber immer noch selbstständig absenken. Weniger Takt + weniger Spannung = weniger Stromverbrauch + weniger Wärmeentwicklung = kühlerer Prozessor + leiserer Lüfter!

Wenn der Lüfter tatsächlich bereits anspringt, wenn die CPU für nur einen kurzen Moment auf 100% fährt, ist entweder die Lüftersteuerung Mist, weil sie die Lüfter unnötigerweise viel zu schnell aufdrehen lässt oder die Kühlung ist unterdimensioniert und läuft im Leerlauf schon mit hohen Temperaturen. 

Solche "Peaks" treten immer wieder auf, das ist ganz normal. Windows will z.B. Programme schnell laden oder wenn Scripte/aufwändige Inhalte auf Webseiten geladen werden.
Eine gute Kühlung mit einer guten Steuerung kann solche Peaks für kurze Zeit abfangen, ohne die Lüfter hörbar hochdrehen zu müssen.

Die Sound-Probleme wirst du Software wohl nicht in den Griff bekommen. Zumal ich mir aber irgendwie nicht vorstellen kann, dass das normal ist. Zumal man bei einer Suche im Netz nichts dazu findet. Wenn das ein Error-by-Design wäre, würde google dazu sicherlich etwas ausspucken. Einen defekt würde ich daher nicht ausschließen...

Du könntest dich natürlich an den Händler wenden und ihm das Problem mit dem Ton schildern. Wenn der dir gleich bestätigt, dass das nicht normal ist, müsstest du es zum Händler einschicken. Es dauert aber meist relativ lange, bis du das Gerät dann wieder hast. Du könntest natürlich dein jetziges zurückschicken und das gleich Gerät noch einmal bestellen. Macht das neue die selben Probleme, geht das halt auch zurück. Ist natürlich blöd für den Händler. geht für dich aber wesentlich schneller...

Edit:
Wenn du ein neues Gerät suchst, würde ich dir empfehlen ein neues Thema mit entsprechendem Titel zu erstellen. Ich bin da nicht mehr auf dem aktuellen Stand, was diese Notebooks-Preisklasse angeht und würde daher so keine Kaufempfehlung aussprechen wollen. Da gibt es hier Leute mit mehr Erfahrung!


----------



## SucheNotebook (8. November 2017)

*AW: Lüftergeräusch und Probleme mit Sound bei Acer TravelMate X349-G2-M*

Nochmal vielen Dank für die ausführliche Antwort!

Die Kühlung scheint eigentlich relativ gut zu funktionieren, wenn ich die Leistung des Prozessors begrenze geht der Lüfter bei einfachen Anwendungen überhaupt nicht an und der Laptop wird trotzdem nur - wenn überhaupt - minimal warm.

Ich habe leider keine große Hoffnung mehr darauf, dass ein neues Acer TravelMate plötzlich keine Probleme mehr bereitet. Das Gerät, das ich momentan benutze ist bereits ein Austauschgerät, da das Erste leider Spulenfiepen hatte. Obwohl ich ansonsten mit dem Gerät  wirklich zufrieden bin, werde ich, wenn es ein neues werden soll, wohl auf einen anderen Hersteller umsteigen. Eigentlich hat mich Acer wirklich überzeugt, da schon mein alter Laptop von Acer eigentlich echt top war für den Preis. Selbst bei einem selbstverschuldeten Fehler haben sie mein Gerät repariert, ohne das ich etwas dafür zahlen musste. Leider bin ich mittlerweile, aber nicht mehr wirklich zufrieden, da der Acer-Support bei meinem jetzigen beiden Problemen wirklich nicht sonderlich hilfreich war...


----------



## tomski43 (25. Januar 2020)

*AW: Lüftergeräusch und Probleme mit Sound bei Acer TravelMate X349-G2-M*

Dein Posting ist schon etwa 2 Jahre her. Ich stieß gerade darauf, weil mein TM X349-M (mit CPU i3 und 4 GB RAM) auch Probleme bzw. Lärm gemacht hat. 
In meinem Modell entdeckte ich im Inneren 2 kleine Lüfter, direkt neben einander verbaut, von denen einer ein kaputtes Lager hatte und deswegen Lärm machte. - Um endlich Ruhe zu kriegen, habe ich dessen Stecker einfach abgezogen und hatte seitdem Ruhe. Der andere Lüfter funktioniert bis heute ohne Probleme.  
Ja, unter Last könnte die CPU throtteln ... aber weil das Notebook bis heute quasi eine bessere Schreibmaschine war, war mir das egal. 

Nun aber soll das Gerät gelegentlich etwas mehr tun, weshalb die Leistung beider Lüfter wieder nötig wäre. Habe heute gesucht, aber leider keinen (so winzigen) Ersatzlüfter finden können. Irgendwo sah ich eine komplette Kühleinheit die aber über 120 Euro kosten sollte, was ja Quatsch ist, da nur der Lüfter benötigt wird.
Falls jemand eine Quelle für diese Lüfter weiß ... bitte her mit der Info!


----------



## Hatuja (25. Januar 2020)

*AW: Lüftergeräusch und Probleme mit Sound bei Acer TravelMate X349-G2-M*

Ganz genau diesen Lüfter incl. Gehäuse wirst du nur als Ersatzteil von Acer bekommen.
In der Regel sind das aber "normale" Radiallüfter. Du müsstest mal die Maße (Durchmesser und Höhe) und die Betriebsspannung nennen.
Wenn man dann ein wenig in Bastellaune ist, bekommt man das sicher wieder hin.


----------

